# Jordan's new goats !!



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

too cute!!!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I'll bet Jordan will have a grand time with her new friends.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I love goats!!!! Would love to have one....


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Goats are great...my neighbor had one and Sammie, my bridge girl, loved playing with him. At first she seemed like she wasn't quite sure what is was but the two of them really warmed up to each other. Love the names Opie & Andy.

Pete


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I love goats, too! If I had a place that I could have a couple, I would. Lucky you!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Love their names  Now you may never have to mow your lawn again


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

how adorable!! Jordan is going to have a blast with them!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

My brother in law has goats, I love them...Jordan will have a lot of fun!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Andy and Opie are ADORABLE-only you would be able to find special goats that enjoy Agility-too funny!

Can't wait to see the pics of Jordan with her new buddies.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

They are so cute. Are they full Lamancha? They seem to have a bit more ear than I am use to. I would love to get a Billy for my 2 nannies, but then I think of the winter babbies and I say no to gettting another one.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

They are half Nubian and half La Mancha. They have what are called "pixie ears". I was hoping for the long ears, but these are really cute. They will be fixed and have already been dehorned, so they should make good play mates for J. I left her in her crate in the car yesterday when we went to meet them and the big goats we getting in the car to see her. We just need to work with the babies a little bit more before letting Jordan in the mix. I really love goats too and have wanted some more again for a long time.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

So now Jordan will be up to 3 pets - 1 kittie and 2 goats.....that is a lot of responsibility for a little girl, but I think she is up to the challenge.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

and one Mommy and yes she does take very good care of us !!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

You got goats? SHE NEEDS A LITTLE RED SISTER,AND I KNOW WHO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Very cute, Susan Marie! They are really cute. Hope Jordan enjoys them...


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Great names! My dd loves goats. Will have to show her the pics.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey, no mowing of the grass!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Adorable*

I love the goats and you won't have to mow the grass.
I bet Jordan will have a great time with Opie and Andy!


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Looks like Jordan is going to be "Aunt Bea" The goats are too cute. Jordan will love doing agility with them.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I thought by now, we'd have seen pictures of Jordan in her BO PEEP get up herding her new buddies?!?


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

^^^^^^^^
Me too, what's up Susan Marie? We need pictures!!!

Pete


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

How in the world did I miss this until now?
Yes, I think more pictures are in order. I LOVE goats. It's that almost bemused look in their eye -- they look at you like they know something you don't.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Jordan is a very lucky little girl. They are so cute. Think of all the fun you are going to have.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

The boys are still with their Mama. These were her first babies and they are being left longer in order to "stretch" things out. They are part of a dairy farm. We are also waiting for their boys parts to drop off:uhoh:. We go visit a couple times a week, J has gone nose to nose but still been crated. She won't be loose with them until they are away from Mommy. (mommy might hurt her trying to protect the babies). I think I am more the Aunt Bea type and J can be Bo Peep . I'll have to start working on that outfit.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Claire's Friend said:


> The boys are still with their Mama. These were her first babies and they are being left longer in order to "stretch" things out. They are part of a dairy farm. We are also waiting for their boys parts to drop off:uhoh:. We go visit a couple times a week, J has gone nose to nose but still been crated. She won't be loose with them until they are away from Mommy. (mommy might hurt her trying to protect the babies). I think I am more the Aunt Bea type and J can be Bo Peep . I'll have to start working on that outfit.


I can see her in it as clear as Day!


----------

